# Apps for Fire?



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything about apps for the Fire?  I've ordered one and was just at the Kindle Store and didn't see any apps for the Fire.  It does say that there will be a free app everyday after the Fire is released.  We m interested in a gps app, but am not sure how it might work since I would think that you would have to be connected to wifi at the time.  We do have a Garmin gps that we plug in the car, but it's way too big to carry around walking.  We do not have smart phones.  Hope I posted this in the right place.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For "Apps" for the Fire you need to be looking in the Amazon Appstore for Android.  There is, indeed, a free app offered every day -- one that would normally cost anywhere from $1 to $8.  For anyone who already has an android device, you can register it and start getting them now and then load them on your Fire when you get it.

I wouldn't think it would work at all as a GPS device without a GPS receiver.  Even a 3G connection can only get you close but it doesn't have that either.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, Ann.  That page is bookmarked now for when I receive my Fire.  

We really appreciate all the help you give us on here, Ann!!!


----------

